# white socks with khakis and weejuns



## Rugby (May 21, 2011)

is it difficult to wear and wear legitimately?

any suggestions on how to do it right?

I see it done in the old days, and it looks cool.


----------



## Anon 18th Cent. (Oct 27, 2008)

I wear that all the time to work. Our office is casual. I do it with Alden shell slip-ons: LHS, full straps, and tassel loafers. I recommend Wigwam socks. Great style.

Bill's khakis for me. Nothing with a visible label.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Not difficult. As with anything, you just need to wear it with confidence and be damned what other people think. I'm assuming you (like me) got the idea from _Take Ivy_?

The socks that were worn in the "good old days" were actually white wool athletic socks. Truthfully, they're more off-white or cream in colour, but that's about as white as wool can get. I like mine (Wigwam 625) but they're a bit itchy feeling the first time you wear them.

According to guys who actually went to Ivy colleges in the '60s, the brand of choice was Adler, but they are no longer around. There are a couple of brands that still make them, but blended with nylon rather than 100% wool as they used to be.

Try looking in outdoor or sporting goods stores in your area. If that fails:



Never heard of Fox River before this Google search, but it seems like the same thing and is made in the USA like Wigwam:

https://www.foxsox.com/catalog/prod...der=stylenumber&code=ATHLE&selectedstyle=1177

https://www.amazingsocks.com/web-pid-1177-Fox-River-Socks-Athletic-Fox-Wool-Crew-Sock-item.htm

Order from here if you just want one pair to start with. (Not a bad idea, given these aren't everyone's cup of tea.) While a few dollars more than some other sites, it includes free shipping:

https://www.freshpair.com/Mens-Wigwam-625-Sock-F1086.html

There's another version that's exact sized, has slightly different fabric content, and is a bit thinner:



And yet another that's thick:



Hope this helps.


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

Muffy says 'no,' except for Wigwam wool socks, which are more yellow than white.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

xcubbies said:


> Muffy says 'no,' except for Wigwam wool socks, which are more yellow than white.


That settles it.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Who is Muffy?

FWIW, I want to try all the socks I linked.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Jovan said:


> Who is Muffy?
> 
> FWIW, I want to try all the socks I linked.


 Muffy Aldrich is the author of The Daily Prep.


----------



## Bird Shooter (Apr 1, 2008)

I recently picked up two white pairs of Happy Socks to wear with my #8 LHSes.

Also, plus one on Wigwam and Fox River. Legit.


----------



## Starch (Jun 28, 2010)

It's kind of the classic look.

Works best if you are (or at least look to be) under 22. As the wearer gets older, it looks more and more odd.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Rugby, welcome. I've been wearing Wigwam 625s with khakis and weejuns since I was in high school (class of '65). In tweed weather, I'll wear that plus a jacket. I think it's a great look and perfectly "legitimate." Wear with confidence. [Just saw Starch's comment. Thanks a lot :icon_smile_wink:]


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

Starch said:


> It's kind of the classic look.
> 
> Works best if you are (or at least look to be) under 22. As the wearer gets older, it looks more and more odd.


Well, I'm 40 years the other side of Starch's magic age of 22...though I feel sure I still look like I did when I was an undergrad  . Therefore I still wear white socks, penny loafers and khakis. The penny loafers are now Alden LHS in #8 or Whiskey and the khakis are Bills or Brooks Brothers...but the effect is the same as weejuns and Duckheads. I may well look odd...but for reasons other than khakis, pennys and white socks. Perhaps it's my snow white mullet?


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm north of 22 and haven't gotten any negative comments on it... besides @$$hole Halloween store owner last year who was just looking for a fight.


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

Jovan said:


> Who is Muffy?
> 
> You're joking, right?


----------



## Redsrover (Mar 23, 2009)

This is a throw-back to the early 60's right? I remember watching The Lords of Discipline with David Keith and the cadets' civilian clothes in and around Charleston consisted of flat front khakis, white socks and loafers, and some of the sharpest looking madras short-sleeved button-down collared shirts. I love the look, but couldn't pull it off today at 42 no matter what.

p.s. Muffy's something else ain't she?


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

This thread is making me feel like I need to try the wigwams 'n' weejuns look look this fall. It's like the cold-weather counterpart to the irreverent sockless weejuns look which I wholeheartedly endorse.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

There was a thread about 625s some time in the last year. Not surprisingly, some liked them very much, some hated them:


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

I remember Trip being particularly underwhelmed. I love them. They're what I wear all hunting season.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

I don't think I'll give up my argyles just yet...


----------



## cmacey (May 3, 2009)

WouldaShoulda said:


> I don't think I'll give up my argyles just yet...


Although I don't think they look bad, I agree...love my argyles! I always remember wearing/associating white socks with mowing the lawn or physical training. To this day, the memory of wearing knee high white socks with the school's mandatory physical training uniform haunts me...


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

xcubbies said:


> You're joking, right?


 No, I wasn't.


----------



## cumberlandpeal (May 12, 2006)

The Rambler: Do I spy a Fin-Nor on the table? Knucklebuster?

I am all in favor of white socks, especially the Wigwam's, w/ loafers. Age indifferent.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

cumberlandpeal said:


> The Rambler: Do I spy a Fin-Nor on the table? Knucklebuster?
> 
> I am all in favor of white socks, especially the Wigwam's, w/ loafers. Age indifferent.


 I noticed it too. It looks like the Anti Reverse model (no busted knuckles!).


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Fin-Nor yes, knucklebuster, no. It's actually been replaced by an Abel knucklebuster, and serves as a paperweight :biggrin2:


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

My policy on socks in general: some weddings, most funerals

You're killing poor Jovan....no telling what his Muffy Google searches are turning up. Try The Daily Prep, Jovan....your creds are slipping.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

LOL. Muffy google searches. I hope he's not at work. 

I pointed him in the right direction in post #7. She's not trad royalty or anything so I don't hold it against Jovan for not knowing.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

FLCracka said:


> My policy on socks in general: some weddings, most funerals
> 
> You're killing poor Jovan....no telling what his Muffy Google searches are turning up. Try The Daily Prep, Jovan....your creds are slipping.


Found something about it being the female version of a preppy, but that's it.

Not too worried about my "cred" -- I just wear what I like.



hardline_42 said:


> LOL. Muffy google searches. I hope he's not at work.
> 
> I pointed him in the right direction in post #7. She's not trad royalty or anything so I don't hold it against Jovan for not knowing.


She seems like a cool person. Anyways, doesn't trad "royalty" go against the American roots of the style? 

(The irony being that I'm Canadian by birth.)


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

hardline_42 said:


> LOL. Muffy google searches. I hope he's not at work.
> 
> I pointed him in the right direction in post #7. She's not trad royalty or anything so I don't hold it against Jovan for not knowing.


You're right, it's not like it's a crime not to know who she is, though she is huge. I just assumed a man of Jovan's refinement would be au courant.


----------



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

Muffy is a poser. The thread of her and Kiel James Patrick and Fred Castelberry "sailing" is definite proof.


The khaki, light sock and Weejun decision is a classic and in some ways the essence of Trad in my not so humble opinion.


----------



## Larsd4 (Oct 14, 2005)

What are these things socks? What are they used for? Don't loafers go on bare feet? Are they for people who bought loafers to big? Are they foot shims?


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I can wear my loafers with or without socks no trouble.



xcubbies said:


> You're right, it's not like it's a crime not to know who she is, though she is huge. I just assumed a man of Jovan's refinement would be au courant.


 A man of _my_ refinement is not really that up to date. I literally just got into a couple of video games that everyone played two years ago. Because they were cheap.

And because I play video games I'm just another 20-something potential serial killer -- at least if you believe the mainstream media.


----------



## thebot (Sep 11, 2007)

Rugby said:


> is it difficult to wear and wear legitimately?
> 
> any suggestions on how to do it right?
> 
> I see it done in the old days, and it looks cool.


Personally, not a fan of the look. Switch Stan Smiths in place of the Weejuns and you have a perfect match (although maybe in violation of an office dress code).


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Not that it matters, but the op concerned whether the white socks-khakis-weejuns were "legitimate," not whether individuals prefer argyles, no socks, sneakers, etc. The grumps about it being a "throwback to the 60s" seems a little odd in a "trad" forum


----------



## Redsrover (Mar 23, 2009)

The Rambler said:


> Not that it matters, but the op concerned whether the white socks-khakis-weejuns were "legitimate," not whether individuals prefer argyles, no socks, sneakers, etc. The grumps about it being a "throwback to the 60s" seems a little odd in a "trad" forum


No grumps here, at least that wasnt my intent.


----------



## Drew Bernard (Feb 19, 2009)

Still a great look...

https://theivyleaguelook.blogspot.com/2009/03/bass-weejuns.html


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

hardline_42 said:


> I remember Trip being particularly underwhelmed. I love them. They're what I wear all hunting season.


Underwhelmed is a charitable description. I can't recall liking any article of clothing less. The way the wool got hot and swampy around my foot and the way the sock stretched out and fell around my ankles was more than I could bear for even a few hours. If that's what socks used to be like I'm surprised they ever caught on.

I really wanted to like them. One of the small pleasures of having taken up this style of dress is finding a "genuine article" that's still around and being able to think that "this endured for a reason" and further buttress my affection for dressing somewhat anachronistically. Instead I was flummoxed. I would rather have dipped my feet in honey and stood on ant hills*.

_*LITERALLY. This is not hyperbole. I NEVER use hyperbole. EVER._


----------



## absent_prof (Apr 20, 2011)

I wear this look every day now, except I am substituting the loafers for Sperrys. I also am looking for the right socks for the hint in Take Ivy that "socks for daily wear can come in pink or blue". I go for pink, naturally.


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

Can't believe I am saying this, but I decided to take the leap and get a pair of the Wigwams. I have a question for the cognoscenti though, I wear a 12 shoe, should I get the lg or the xl. Both cover that size. I was thinking get the xl. The Made in America web store has them for 8.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

No, get them at Freshpair. You'll pay $10, but the shipping is free, so you'll basically spend less altogether.

https://www.freshpair.com/Mens-Wigwam-625-Sock-F1086.html


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

Good call, I hadn't looked into shipping yet. Any advice on sizing, do they shrink or do they stretch?


----------



## leisureclass (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm curious how authentic of a Take Ivy experience this look would be if 625s are now 40% Nylon. That couldn't have been true way back when, right?


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Charles: Never had any problems with shrinkage. They do stretch a bit but return to size with washing and drying.

As for sizing, I wear an 11D shoe and the Large fits me well. Besides that, contact Wigwam if you're still in doubt. I've never gotten this whole "shoe size separate from sock size" thing either.

leisureclass: You're right, they were 100% wool back then. The modern ones still look like wool despite the 40% nylon though.


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

Its not really a shoe size vs. sock size thing. Its just that they say that both sizes fit a size 12 shoe. I suppose it doesn't matter.


----------



## TLS24 (Jun 21, 2010)

Jovan said:


> No, get them at Freshpair. You'll pay $10, but the shipping is free, so you'll basically spend less altogether.
> 
> https://www.freshpair.com/Mens-Wigwam-625-Sock-F1086.html


You can also get them on Amazon for $7.40 with free shipping if you have Amazon Prime.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

absent_prof said:


> I wear this look every day now, except I am substituting the loafers for Sperrys. I also am looking for the right socks for the hint in Take Ivy that "socks for daily wear can come in pink or blue". I go for pink, naturally.


Pink socks I would wear! I've got to ditch this sockless thing soon or kiss my girlfriend and her keen sense of smell farewell. No loafer socks, ever, for anyone.


----------



## boatswaindog (Nov 18, 2010)

Although it predates me, I think this was a style of the late 50s. By the mid 60s it was a stylistic faux pas which I committed and was an object of ridicule for a lot of 5th grade girls. I have no idea why other than 'times change'. Muffy is the real thing. I know the town she lives in and I have a reasonable guess as to the house. Never met her. But she is 'it', for better or worse.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

a curious post - do you mean she is a 5th grade girl?


----------



## boatswaindog (Nov 18, 2010)

No. I don't mean that. I mean that Muffy and I are both old enough to remember when this was considered a fashion faux pas. But not old enough to remember when it was a fashion.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

hookem12387 said:


> Pink socks I would wear! I've got to ditch this sockless thing soon or kiss my girlfriend and her keen sense of smell farewell. No loafer socks, ever, for anyone.


 Use foot powder or deodorising shoe spray if it's a problem. I use Dr. Scholl's Shoe Shot and it eliminates any odor problems I may have. I am thinking of giving AE's Sports Dry inserts a try though.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

boatswaindog said:


> No. I don't mean that. I mean that Muffy and I are both old enough to remember when this was considered a fashion faux pas. But not old enough to remember when it was a fashion.


ah! the fashion forum is right next door ... :biggrin2:


----------



## Redsrover (Mar 23, 2009)

hookem12387 said:


> Pink socks I would wear! I've got to ditch this sockless thing soon or kiss my girlfriend and her keen sense of smell farewell. No loafer socks, ever, for anyone.


I admit to having used the little no-show loafer socks with my bluchers and bucks to achieve the sockless look in hot weather. I find them uncomfortable after a while as they bunch up down in the shoe. I just go sockless now.

Best remedy for swampy leather shoes is a joint effort consisting of foot powder or spray in shoe and on foot prior to wearing, and after several wearings put the shoes in the freezer overnight.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I have those loafer socks but rarely use them anymore. Trip English probably has a camera set up outside my apartment and would thoroughly chastise me again for my "bus driver socks."

As for your second paragraph, didn't I just give the same advice minus the freezer?


----------

